# Looking for A game in North Bergen, NJ



## Waylander the Slayer

Hey all, 

I recently moved to North Bergen and have left a campaign that i was DMing for a while. I was wondering if there are any groups around this area. My preferable time is Sunday mornings. I am more than willing to DM or play, and my place is available to play as well. 
A bit of info abt me: 29 yrs old, sane, married and never take myself too seriously. Campaign settings i enjoy/ Adventures would consider running - Adventure path series from Dungeon, Iron Kingdom campaign setting, my own how brew which i ran a campaign in for the past 7 years or maybe even some old school fun like the "Night Below" or a campaign based in Al-Qadim.

  Thank you.


----------



## crow81

If you want to trek into NYC every Thursday @ 7pm there is a Gameday at Neutral Ground 122 W 26th street.


We play Living Greyhawk. It is very flexible you play when ever you have free time the rules can be found at the link below. 

http://www.living-greyhawk.com


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

I would not mind the trek out to the city.I see that you live in Jersey City -would you be interested in a campaign on Sundays?


----------



## crow81

I would love it however my weekends are almost always booked with my daughters stuff. Thursday is all I can really handle for now. 

Sorry


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

no problem...the weekdays are way too hectic for me as imy work requires way too much travel during the week.


----------



## crow81

Hey Wayland,

I don't know how you feel about the RPGA but they are having a small con next weekend. I won't be there but alot of the guys that play with me on Thursdays will be. Even if you don't want to join or play RPGA games the Con should be a good place to meet alot of players from the area. Many of which may have home games. 

In case your interested here are the details:

Ubercon IV  
Location: Crowne Plaza Meadowlands Hotel
Secaucus, NJ
United States  
Dates: Friday, October 15, 2004 - Sunday, October 17, 2004  
Web Site: www.ubercon.com 
Coordinator: Gaylord Tang


----------



## Malachy19

I also live in north bergen county.  I am currently looking to DM a game and I have one other player that wants to play.  If you are interested, send me an email, fholtham@yahoo.com


----------



## eviloverlord

Hi,

I live in the area and would be interested in the game.  Sunday mornings would actually work very well for me.

Please let me know if you have room.


Later.


----------



## Malachy19

hey yeah eviloverlord, just send me an e-mail if you are interested.  The only major problem is that we are young, ages 20 and 21.  If you are still interested, e-mail me at Fholtham@yahoo.com


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Hey Everyone,

Currently i am aiming for Nov 7th start date. I would like to meet everyone to make sure that we can get along. I might have people from my old group joining as well. Malachy, can you please post details of your campaign on here, so that we can have a better understanding of the setting, what you expect, enjoy etc? Thanks.


----------



## Malachy19

Of course.

The campiagn takes place on the continent of Cromera, a land of of 8 small nations who have battle firecely for precious land for ages.  The people have lost the ability to use magic after a tragic war thousands of years ago and their only understanding of it comes from artifacts unearthered from ruins.  The Elves, the only race that can still use magic, left Cromera to lands unknown after the races of Cromera ignored their pleas of help as orcs raided and attacked their lands over 500 years ago.  

Magic still exists, yet it is extremely rare.  Magic artifacts are unearthed from ruins and sold to adventureres and kings.  And the Half-elves who remained can use magic, but the spell-casting classes are a prestige class.

The campaign itself starts off in the Desert nation of Torrid.  The country is being torn apart on two fronts.  One one front, the war of onquest into the Pirate Islands of the east is going bad, and also from within the Meridia, a group of revolutionaries who calim they have rightful sovereignity to the desert, attempt to assasinate the nobility.

I know this setting is rather un-orthodox and many will find it un-appealing.  I am really only looking for players who have an open mind to this new setting and who wont mind roleplaying as well as dungeon crawling.  I intend the campaign to include as much, if not more so, emphasis on political intrigue then just searching for ancient treasure.  

If you are still interested, or have any questions, please feel free to IM me


----------



## eviloverlord

Sounds interesting.  I would certainly be willing to give it a try.

Time may be the only constraint.  As I have mentioned previously, Sundays would be the best time for me.

You can reach me at chuanjin@hotmail.com.


Later.


----------



## Malachy19

Sunday is perfect.  As long as it is not sunday evening.  Waylander, can I get your e-mail address so we can talk through E-mail?


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Double post


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

My E-mail is ppanavalli at yahoo dot com. The campaign sounds very interesting by the way- don't sell yourself short. At 20 i was all about gaining cool magical loot


----------



## krunchyfrogg

What time is "early" on Sunday?

I'm in Parsippany, 28 years old.  If there's room, I might be interested.

krunchyfrogg@yahoo.com


----------



## Malachy19

For those interested in my campaign setting.  These are the available classes to choose from:

Barbarian
Bard (Variant, no magic, but extra songs/day)
Fighter
Marshall
Monk
Paladin (Variant, no magic)
Ranger (Varaint, no magic)
Rogue
Swashbuckler
All the racial paragon classes

Prestige classes are also available, including the spellcasting classes such as Cleric wizzard and sorcerer.

Available PC races are as follows

Aasimar
Human
Dog-folk (unique to this setting)
Dwarf
Gnome
Half-Elf
Halfling
Tiefling
Wingly (unique to this setting)

Variant that I am using are the following:

Limited Magic
Unarmored AC vonus
Armor as DR
Reserve points
Weapon group feats
Wound points.

We are looking to play sundays, from about 11-5.  If you have any questions, feel free to e-mail me.

Fholtham@yahoo.com


----------



## wsclark

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> What time is "early" on Sunday?
> 
> I'm in Parsippany, 28 years old. If there's room, I might be interested.
> 
> krunchyfrogg@yahoo.com



I see you finally made it down to New Jersey. Don't know if you remember me, but we talked quite a while ago about a game I run on Thursday evenings about 25 minutes west of Parsippany. In fact, one of my players lives there. If you're interested, drop me a note.


----------



## Kasha

Hi,

I'm not sure if you've started the game but I would be interested in joining if you have not yet started.

I'm 28 and live in central NJ but go to school up at Montclair. Sundays work great for me.

Thanks,
Kasha


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Hey Kasha,

E-mail me if interested @ ppanavalli@yahoo dot com. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Quick update... We are currently looking at a group of 4-5 players on Sundays from 11-5 running a brand new Iron Kingdoms campaign with the adventure path series alternating. Anyone interested can email me. The first session is scheduled for December 5th.Thanks.


----------

